# Results of my xrays...



## HGFarm (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, on Aug 7th this summer, I bent over to pick up Spots tail to brush it out and tore my whole lower back. I felt AND heard it go... I am not one to go to the Dr. often (my broken thumb healed itself, etc...) but the pain was so horrible I went two days later and was given pain pills and some muscle relaxers. Ok even taking half a dose, these things knock me out for over 24 hours, so I can't drive, work or even really function with them.

The intense pain subsided, but took 2 or 3 weeks but it got to a certain point and then just was not healing any further.

Went to a chiropractor that my vet recommended and my good friends now also go to... she immediately sent me for xrays.

Got them back yesterday... my lower back is not only pulled out of place where is archs sideways but it has rotated my spine some with it. No wonder it hurts! It was quite clear on the xray- and the good news is that it can be fixed and we are working on that.

The bad news was, that they also took an Xray of my tailbone, as that has never been right after being body slammed off of a full sized horse that blew up with me one morning. I was sure that it had been broken, as it took MONTHS for me to even be able to walk ok, sit or move around... and it has never quit hurting.

Sure enough, my tailbone is broken, and now shaped like an L, instead of curving down to a point. Sigh. Nothing to be done about it, but I have noticed that I sit off to the side and I am sure that is throwing my lower back out as well- so that problem will become chronic.

Anyone have any experience or ideas on this? Thinking of getting a donut pillow to sit on, since I am at a computer all day....


----------



## Genie (Oct 4, 2011)

OUCH!!!!Sounds horrible but no experience yet with back problems......touch wood.

Good luck and the donut sounds like a good idea to at least be able to sit properly.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 4, 2011)

Way back in 1988 I bent over to give my dogs freash water in their bowl before going off to work, my back went out much like you describe, chiropractor stretched me out for two weeks and it improved, but I have degenerative disc desease that doesn't help, but I can function now.I also go to a sports medicine Doctor and he gives me exercises to help strenghten the muscles and has precribed celebrex. Only problem with that is that my cardioligist only wants me taking the celebrex as absolutly needed because I have a heart problem as well. The celebrex is wonderful when I need to take it. My husband just had spinal surgery to correct two bulging discs that were compressing a nerve, it was non-evasive, in and out, and he is much improved. Proceedures have improved. I hope you have a speedy recovery and with proper care you will improve, just hang in there.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 4, 2011)

I was given Vioxx a few years ago for a problem I DIDNT HAVE- and after a SEVERE allergic reaction, I am now also allergic to ALL NSAIDS, including ibuprofen! I dont recommend those drugs like Vioxx, Celebrex, etc.. to anyone. I have a long list of antibiotics I am also allergic to, along with Lipitor as well (doctors just love me).

I have noticed that many folks are labeled with a 'degenerative disease', when it is nothing more than normal wear and tear on the spine - I hate to say, from age. LOL Mine is actually in great shape regarding that issue.

Glad to hear your hubby is doing better after his surgery and yes, I'll say that back surgery used to pretty much be hopeless, however I've known people in recent years that have had to have some, and it really helped.


----------



## REO (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW!




I hope you get fixed and heal fast.

WHY can't they do anything for your tail bone?


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sure surgery could be an option- it's been that way about 5 years now (told you I dont go to the Dr. unless it's reeeeaaaaally bad) and I am sure they would probably have to rebreak it and then what? You can't very well put your butt in a cast...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 4, 2011)

Any ideas? How about going to the doc next time you damage your body to get it fix the right way, then you wont have future issues.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you must be in a lot of pain. I feel bad you are going through this and I hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry this is happening to you. As far as the tailbone goes it probably couldn't have been fixed had you gone to the doctor when that horse body slammed you. I had a young horse that my mother rode when I was younger. She probably shouldn't have as she was green, scared of horses, and it was green but she and my dad wanated to and what do you say when you are 15 and they are insisting? Anyway, the mare ended up bucking across a pasture and threw her. She went up over the mare's head and basically landed on her tailbone breaking it. She did go to the doctor and there was nothing they could do. They said it would have to heal on it's own. It still bothers her off and on.

As far as the back goes, I think there are chairs where you rest your knees on a knee rest type thing as you sit and that is supposed to help your back even for people who don't have back problems or are worried about ending up with back problems from sitting the wrong way.


----------



## JAX (Oct 5, 2011)

As a youngster I was so smart that I decided that our two story house would be fun to mountain climb. I tied a water hose around the chimney... 1st story went great.... 2nd just fine... Then got the smart idea to see what the chimney looked like from the top. 3 steps into it my "rope" came untied and onto my arse I landed. X-rays said broken tail bone, nothing they could do except I was NOT to sit on it. Quite embarassing at school to use a donut pillow, but I dont have any problems with sitting on my bum today.

Lessons learned:

#1: If you are going to mountain climb, dont usa a water hose

#2onut pillows are GREAT!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL, Ashley, I've about been killed a couple of times by Doctors who must have graduated in the bottom of their class and have seen too many mistakes made in the medical field (not only to me but my significant other as well when he was deathly ill) and just dont have a lot of confidence in the medical field. Most doctors dont 'cure' anything- they give you pills to cover up the symptoms. This is exactly what they did again when I tore my back this time... so I recently went to a chiropractic physician who did these xrays, and is getting to the root of the problem- and fixing it without medication and a bunch of crap I can't function on. Basicly (and NO offense to anyone here in the medical field at all) I just dont like doctors.

I didnt go when the tailbone thing happened because I already knew there is really nothing they can do for it anyhow- just was wondering if anyone found a way to live with it any better. I think the donut pillow is a good idea as I find myself always sitting crooked now to take the pressure off of it- and this is not good for the rest of my back.

Ok so I didnt go when I broke my thumb or any of my toes either- they all healed just fine. LOL

LOL JAX- geez... and wade, that is interesting about the chair- have never heard of that. I go back today for another visit- think I will check on the donut pillow. Then I go back on Friday... will see what the schedule will be for next week, etc... by then. I am starting to feel much better- my shoulders are actually not hurting today and much less pain in my lower/middle back. Yeah!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing better. Just to let you know, you are not alone on the Dr. thing.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought about you all last night, hope the pain is some what better. I too don't trust some Doctors, they are nothing but pill pushers and I too can't tolerate pain meds, The last Dr. tried to give me percacet and it made me very ill. I am so gratful to have found a chiropractor and a sports medicine doctor that has really helped me over come the pain without a lot of pain killers. Thank you for your concern over my hubby, he had to wait for two months just to get in to see this neurosurgen, but it was well worth it. HIs pain was gone when he woke up from his surgery, it was like a miracle. There are some good Doctors out there you just need to find them, and word of mouth is the best way. I had a horse throw me and broke my sternum, pain was with me for months, nothing they could do, I think it is the same for the tail bone, it has to heal on it's own. Try a donut or a nursing circle thing. Good luck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 5, 2011)

Aw thanks- and that is amazing about your hubby- how wonderful! Pain will wear you out!

I am feeling a bit better after each session, but am gonna look into the donut pillow- now that I am really aware that I am sitting crooked it has been bugging me all day!


----------



## minisch (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to be one of those "Didn't go to Dr's". Have lived in pain for months at a time...... Don't do that anymore


----------



## sfmini (Oct 5, 2011)

I broke my tailbone in the mid 80's and it still bothers me. I have used a few different products and the best was a hard plastic seat which had a dent where the tailbone would be so there was no pressure on the tail. Another favorite is a dense foam waffle pad in a wedge shape with a cutout in the back to take pressure off the tail.

There is a cure, but it does involve surgery and that is to remove the bone. Sounds ugly, but I know the unrelenting pain some people feel makes the surgery worth it.


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2011)

Laurie OUCH I can totally relate. I'm a crippled up sick hot mess and most of my body parts have been broken or screwed up one way or the other. Mostly disks in my neck and back and one arm doesn't really work well since I broke every bone in that too and one of my knees goes backwards about three times a year. Presently I now battle plantar fasciitis which is so fun to be lame on two feet. Its joyful trying to figure out how to limp on both all while trying to work.

I did the chiropractor thing for a couple of years for my back and neck. I must admit I'm scared of them because it freaked me out when I would hear my body "crack" but at the time I was very desperate in pain and would do anything for relief, except drugs; I don't do pain killers. Treatments seemed to work while I was there at the office but then I would come home and be in pain again, and then people told me that was a bad doofus of a chiropractor I had been going to all along so I just gave up. Now a days I think there are plenty good ones out there so I hope you have a winner on your team. I did try acupuncture however in Florida and I'm scared of that too, but that seemed to help more than anything for the long term.

All I can say is to try everything you can and boy those doughnuts sound like a great idea too! Hope you get some relief really quick!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 6, 2011)

Marty, I had plantar fasciitis and I feel for you, that was pure misery!

My doc had me use a night splint made for that problem and I used it every night for I think a month or two and it went away. That was years ago and I haven't had a relapse so the splint was very worth it. I still have it just in case but haven't used it since.

Worth a try, they sell them online if you google plantar fasciitis night splint I am sure you can find them.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 6, 2011)

Geez Marty... what a mess. Hey sounds like that splint might work for you? Might be worth checking it out perhaps.

I have gone to a chiropractor or D.O. off and on since the mid 80's, but never was regular about it or stuck with it long enough to make sure things stayed where they should- or something would happen that would mess everything up again, lol.

Got a really good one this time- my vet uses her (and any recommendation from her has got to be stellar) and so do some good friends. She is certified in many things and very gentle- very up front and knows what she is talking about. I'll just be glad when this is done...

I would rather try to avoid the surgery if at all possible, but if it's really going to be a major problem, might think about it... I'd really rather not though. The thought of it gives me the heebie jeebies, lol


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, girl, you have a lot going on, yikes! No help here but I sure hope that you find something that works for your pain. Good luck!


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 6, 2011)

I had 10 years of debilitating problems with my lower back and hips after landing flat on my sacrum after being airborne off a bucking horse.

Then I lucked onto an expensive magnetic matress. Baulked at the cost but something made me go ahead and buy it anyway. Pain gone......OVER NIGHT.

No I didn't believe it either.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 7, 2011)

Really.... tell me more about this mattress! I tried on some 'magnetic' bracelets at a demonstration one time and was totally amazed at the instant results


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 7, 2011)

The mattress I have is about 1.5 inches thick and sits on top of my ordinary mattress. It has magnets throughout. The brand I have is Nikken (a pyramid type of company and a lot of the price would go in commissions) but I know there are many other brands and much cheaper than mine and usually in the form of an overlay. Mine was really expensive but they would probably be much cheaper in the U.S.....most things are.

I wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you talking about the very tip of your tailbone, the coxis bone (mispelled no doubt)? Mine was broken many years ago when I was 17. My horse threw me and I landed on my botton in a woodpile. The pain was awful. I carried a pillow to sit on everywhere I went. It was nothing new driving since I had to sit on a pillow anyway to see over the steering wheel. Anyway, when I was 20 it was cured by childbirth. Yes, childbirth. My little 5 pound boy banged his little head for hours on that bone which was according to the doctor basically causing an obstruction so that he could not get through the birth canal. My beautiful bruised faced sweetie was finally delivered with the aid of forceps. The trauma actually pushed the bone back where it needed to be and the pain I had been dealing with for 3 years went away. I believe he told me a similar procedure could be mimicked for people suffering from the same thing. Would that be false labor I wonder?


----------



## albahurst (Oct 13, 2011)

Laurie-

Get yourself up to Sedona asap (or call them for recommendations for therapists down in your town) to the John Barnes Myofascial Release Center! If you want more info- email me at [email protected] They CAN help you!!! I spent a month there a few yrs back. It is PHENOMENAL!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG vickie gee!!!! Well, ok, I am WAY past the age of getting pregnant- would be impossible anyhow, and certainly wouldnt want to do that to fix it anyhow!!! I can't even imagine. Didn't that hurt like he**??!!!

albahurst, reading your message made my just cringe- especially after reading vickie's, LOL I just got a visual on what they would have to do to fix it. My imagination runs wild at times....


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 17, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> OMG vickie gee!!!! Well, ok, I am WAY past the age of getting pregnant- would be impossible anyhow, and certainly wouldnt want to do that to fix it anyhow!!! I can't even imagine. Didn't that hurt like he**??!!!
> 
> albahurst, reading your message made my just cringe- especially after reading vickie's, LOL I just got a visual on what they would have to do to fix it. My imagination runs wild at times....


LOL. There was so much birthing pain going on I don't really know. I was busy being the hospital's worst patient ever. Instead of breathing I was holding my breath. Doctors, nurses, family, and anyone entering my semi-private room got cussed, hit, scratched, kicked, and hair pulled. I thought I was getting twilight sleep and would just wake up to seeing a baby already born. Doctor decided I needed to be fully awake since I was 6 weeks early and the baby was so small. I had a lot of apologizing to do. Two years later I was back being the perfect patient this time, breathing correctly, no screams, no tears, not even a whimper. Once again, natural childbirth, this time by choice. The difference was I now knew about BREATHING!


----------

